
NSTM: Real-Time Query-Driven News Overview Composition at Bloomberg - ArtWomb
https://arxiv.org/abs/2006.01117
======
Der_Einzige
From the moment that I tried my hand at making a queryable summarizer
([https://github.com/Hellisotherpeople/CX_DB8](https://github.com/Hellisotherpeople/CX_DB8))
I've been obsessed with the field and love to see innovation like this
happening.

They found a way to get grammatically correct, queryable sentence based
summarization out of any article. That's very impressive to me.

------
bfirsh
If you're on a phone, here's a responsive HTML version: [https://www.arxiv-
vanity.com/papers/2006.01117/](https://www.arxiv-
vanity.com/papers/2006.01117/)

